

Thoughts on Objective-C and how it might/should evolve - samiq
http://cocoawithlove.com/2010/07/is-virtual-machine-for-cocoa.html

======
devmonk
How about Obj-C that eliminates all of the memory alloc/dealloc and runs in
the JVM? ;) Ok, that sounds just awful as I doubt much would port well. But,
it doesn't seem to make any sense to reinvent the wheel. Recent JVMs handle
garbage collection fairly well.

How about ditching all of the Obj-C and rewriting Cocoa (for OS X and iOS) in
Java? Easier said than done.

I say just embrace the fact that everything in OS X/iOS today is using a
somewhat fast but somewhat archaic language, and just make XCode better able
to spot memory leaks in code.

~~~
scrod
It's (mostly) already been done — Apple called it the Cocoa-Java bridge:
<http://cocoadevcentral.com/articles/000024.php>

It became officially deprecated about five years ago, but quite a few
important apps used it, Cyberduck (<http://cyberduck.ch/>) being one of them.

------
xsmasher
Apple won't abandon objective-C any time soon - the ongoing evolution of the
language (properties, blocks) and platform (garbage collection) imply that
they're in it for the long haul. The switch to LLVM also suggests...
something. A switch to a new (virtualized?) platform with the same API /
language is more likely.

